# ok it is here!!!!!!!!!11



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

Well if you havent heard Kinetix racing has developed a no ssv intake manifold, there is only 4-5 people out there with them installed, and i happen to be a future owner of this manifold, should get here next week along with my mossy cat back exhaust, and then some kind of suspension kit. but it claims to add 16hp naturally aspirated and 50 to turbocharged engines. I also found a guy here virginia beach to do my custom turbo charger for about 5 grand with everything including tuning and dynos. that will be installed after i get back from my deployment to africa. so i will be posting pics of the newly installed items next weekend hopefully. and if you get the manifold drop my name brian and let them know i was spreading the word.


----------



## jasonsBLKser (Jan 22, 2007)

hell yeah, keep us posted, i cant wait to hear what you do when you get the turbo on there. Good luck in africa as well!


----------



## bloodhoundse-r (Oct 12, 2006)

i appreciate it, and yeah i expect to be runnin low 13's maybe even high 12's ........


----------

